#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  SW calculation

## yiimusic

Hi guys,



Please guide me to calculate Water Saturation.

My well logging data has GR, NPHI, DENSITY, RT.

I do not know temperature within a hole but BHT.

How can I use dual water or waxman method without temperature curves?

Thank youSee More: SW calculation

----------


## blingmaestro

To calculate Sw of a zone of interest, you first need to calculate the resistivity of the formation water if it is not known
The archie method is the easiest:
Rw = porosity^2 * Rt / a
Rt is the resistivity of the uninvaded zone and is your deep resistivity reading, not affected by flushing of drilling mud.
a = 0.81 for sandstone reservoirs and 1 for carbonate reservoirs.

With your Rw value (either from calculation or water catalogue):
Sw=[(a.Rw)/(porosity^2.Rt)]^1/2

----------

